# • swell.gr • Ford Fiesta ST Bouncer's Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello boys and :wave:

One of last week's projects was this pocket rocket, a blue Ford Fiesta ST.










It had been booked for an Enhancement /Protection Session so without losing any time 
and despite the very hot temperature (40 Celsius) I started working on this beauty.

So first came the paint thickness measurements and clay


























After the selection of the suitable combo, I started the correction process. Selection was Menzerna PF2500 
and Lake Country Cutting Constant Pressure Hi-Gloss pad on the polisher.










Some 5-/50 shots
































































Before / After Shots







































































































When correction was finished, I clean all surfaces with IPA and then refined the paint with one pass of Britemax AIO Max. Selection for LSP was *Bouncer's new Wax Sherbet Fizz*. Due to high temperature, I waxed and buffed each panel one by one..
The results where outstanding and made me forget all fatigue and the hot weather which had hit me for good the last couple of days.

Final Shots
































































And some Pics under daylight






















































































































Thanks for watching 
mike


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, looking shiney:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work as always buddy.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Mike, i bet you were tempted to eat it! May be using it on a detail of my own this weekend!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Top work dude

jays new gear looks immense! deffo drop a order in


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work as always Mike well done!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice Mike and lovely color.:wave:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent job Mike! :thumb:
Very wet and glossy!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Look forward to your posting Mike always something different and trying new combo's and gear and always a high standard of finish excellent turn around


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great turnaround Mike, great colour car indeed and another pleased owner. :thumb:

But this shot showing reflections..... WOW !!


----------

